# Carburetor issue??



## tlagambina (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi all. I have been reading on this forum for some time now. I have a Toro 724 power max OE that I bought in beginning of 2015. I have been good at changing oil, taking gas out at the end of each season, and changing spark plugs annually. But, I am having an issue with the blower engine hesitating and shooting flames out the carburetor exhaust. Other than that, the blower works great. Is this something I can fix myself or do I need to bring it in to the shop.(which would be a problem because I probably would not get it back for weeks due to the time of year). Other than the things I mentioned I have done to the blower, I am not very handy and don't want to screw anything up.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tlagambina said:


> Hi all. I have been reading on this forum for some time now. I have a Toro 724 power max OE that I bought in beginning of 2015. I have been good at changing oil, taking gas out at the end of each season, and changing spark plugs annually. But, I am having an issue with the blower engine hesitating and shooting flames out the carburetor exhaust. Other than that, the blower works great. Is this something I can fix myself or do I need to bring it in to the shop.(which would be a problem because I probably would not get it back for weeks due to the time of year). Other than the things I mentioned I have done to the blower, I am not very handy and don't want to screw anything up.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


 *Sounds like you got a wonky exhaust valve. if you are not comfortable looking at it yourself. then by all means get into a shop ASAP!!!!!!!!! Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

